# noob with a jetting question



## mattogle78 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey guy, first off. Awesome one stop shop site. Works out for me as I have 2 hondas, a brute force, and a kodiak. Needless to say I'm doing alot of reading.

Here's the question I have,

have an 05 rancher 400 AT. I just ran a1.5in snorkel. I have been told that i may need to rejet. In a day or so I will be adding a FMF powerline slip on exhaust. I know I will have to rejet when I add the pipe. I also went ahead and bought a stage 1dynojet kit. Live appox 600ft above sea level. Is there a standard configuration that I should do or is the rejetting trial and error? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

There really is no "standard" jet. Start with the one they recommend and go from there. Test and tune my friend. I ended up having to use the biggest one in the kit just for a hmf slip on on my foreman.


----------

